# tree frog at my place



## orchid527 (Jun 16, 2013)

This guy was on the front door, beneath the porch light looking for an easy meal. He is about 2 inches long.

Mike


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shot!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2013)

I like it when the tree frogs are in the GH


----------



## Trithor (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic picture! It must be special to have them arround your house


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 17, 2013)

Cool! In 2011, a really wet year for us, we had dozens (or maybe even hundreds) of dime sized green baby tree frogs hopping all over our garden. We also had lots of aduts too.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 17, 2013)

Whoa!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2013)

great eye colour!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2013)

AAAWE! Around my place I've only seen them on a couple of occasions, wish I saw more but we do have a very healthy population of garter snakes.


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 18, 2013)

Last year, we had two that got stuck in the garage for about a month. I thought they would have died without water, but when we finally found them, they were just fine and I returned them to the outside. Currently we have one that hangs out beneath the gutters of the house near the roof vents for the greenhouse. He starts croaking whenever it begins to rain and it is really quite loud. You can coax him into "talking" with almost any crude imitation.

Mike


----------



## chris20 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keep him around! They eat bugs and slugs.


----------



## willamblera (Jun 19, 2013)

Great shot!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

chris20 said:


> Keep him around! They eat bugs and slugs.



If only I could keep them in the apartment without the cats bothering them..


----------

